# 2014 Summit White Cruze LT Mods/Add-ons/Interior/Exterior



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

I searched through the site trying to find a forum about the White 2014 Cruze, and i couldnt find much in terms of mods; so i started one. I just purchased a Summit White 2014 Cruze LT, and am now planning some mods. I wanted to see what kind of things people have done to this car model and color specifically, so i can get some ideas and pictures before i buy. Here are my plans:

- OEM Illuminated Chevrolet Door Sills
- OEM Fog lights
- OEM Chrome Side Moulding
- Weathertech Digital Fit Mats
- Window Tinting

Im bascially going through with all of these im pretty sure. I've got the Connections(Bluetooth,hands-free) and Technology(7" touchscreen) packages already. I am also going to put Koenig rims on after the winter. So, what do you guys think of these upgrades? Anyone already have any of these and want to post pictures?

Thanks


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mods, can you remove the LT from his title so it reflects all models in the White category. Thanks

Having a specific thread is good for this specific reason. Some mods look good on certain cars and terrible on others. If I had a white Cruze my emblems would be white and not black for instance. All others.. black.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I've done many different plasti dip schemes on my summit white lt. I did the front bumper black, all chrome black, bow ties black, wheels red, gas lid black, headlights and taillights black and smoke, spoiler black, roof black, rear bumper black, taillights white, chrome bar white, mirrors black and red, I have some eco wheels I still need to put on. But just play around and look around and ideas will come to mind. What you have planned sounds good so far.


----------

